# Totally portable electronics



## bsps2218 (Jun 4, 2018)

Alternative to permanent indash mount or ugly brackets. PVC board (Lowes) ($10) , RAM MOUNT cam lock suction cups ($9 ea) , two rubber washers ($0.50 ea) , two stainless allen bolts ($0.75 ea). Not shown, 90 degree PVC elbow (one end cut short) mounted in free space under tach facing DOWN (no water in the console) for transducer plug pull thru. Marine style lighter plug (has o-rings for seal inside lighter socket). Bottom of boards cut to view angle I wanted.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice, and innovative!


----------

